# my website



## Rob Rossington (Oct 12, 2008)

hi
heres a link to my website, its only new so theres not a lot on it.
hope you like them!
Rob


----------



## K_Pugh (Oct 12, 2008)

Forgot to add the link, Rob!

Easy done!


----------



## Rob Rossington (Oct 13, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Forgot to add the link, Rob!
> 
> Easy done!


 
oops!
here it is
http://rrphoto.webs.com

Comments are welcome!


----------

